# Conversion flips flops



## Jordi86 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hola me gustaria que me dijerais como convertir un flip flop en otro, de forma teorica, ya que estoy peleandome con mis apuntes y no lo entiendo!!

Por ejemplo convertir un JK ya definido en un RS

Muchas gracias por adelantado


----------



## Welsys (Feb 4, 2007)

Es facil una vez que lo entiendas. Lo que tienes que diseñar es un circuito combinacional, hasta ahi si lo entiendes no? Para diseñar un "X" a partir de un "Y", el circuito combinacional tiene como entradas X y Q(y su negada) y como salida tendra Y. osea, para diseñar un JK a partir de un RS, las entradas de la funcion combinacional seran J, K y Q y las salidas R y S.

Si no lo entiendes te lo explicare mejor , ok?

saludos


----------



## Finskey (Jul 27, 2014)

Buenos dias, antes que nada sepan que busque sobre este tema y no encontré una respuesta concreta o entendible, mi pregunta es como puedo transformar un F.F  tipo JK de la serie 74HCxxx a un RS , o viceversa,  ya que hay integrados que no los puedo conseguir , Muchas gracias. ...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 27, 2014)

Hola, arma las tablas de verdad sobre el FF que necesitas y  sobre el FF que tienes disponible, y remarca las condiciones de salidas que deseas, en función del estado que tienen las entradas de dicho FF. Luego nos comentas, como crear la lógica.


----------



## Finskey (Jul 27, 2014)

Hola buenas noches, pude resolver el problema, usando las tablas extendidas de los dos F.F (el que tenes y el que queres convertir) luego de traspirar  la cabeza un rato pude armar la table completa, luego se aplica karnaugh y luego lo implementas con compuerta, después de hacer todo eso no sabes si esta bien, entonces usas el buscador de google  y terminas aqui: http://www.circuitstoday.com/flip-flop-conversion, esta en ingles pero no es difícil. Espero que le sirva a alguien.
PD: gracias por mover mi consulta administrador.


----------

